# Mia at 1 year old



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

This is Mia freestacking.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I know nothing about critiquing sorry but she is lovely


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Bianca. I personally don't care for extreme angulation and I love that Mia doesn't exhibit that. It's just my preference. I'm open to other's views though.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mia is beautiful


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Wolfiesmom.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

bianca said:


> I know nothing about critiquing sorry but she is lovely


Ditto. I love her head.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a pretty dog. Agree about not too much angulation. I think the angulated (?) dogs look like freaks. Breeders and show people should be ashamed of what they have done to the breed.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. I love Mia's head too. It's actually my favorite physical part of her. The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't even know what freestacking means, lol!!! I just know that I love my gsd's. You are all definitely experts on the breed and I'm learning so much here, thanks! Mia is a very good looking dog by the way.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A couple of hints. When taking pictures you want to be at the dog's level and not above them. Also exercise the dog a bit so the mouth is open. Shows off the head better.

Young slightly stretched female with good withers and OK topline though she has a slight nick (indent) behind the withers. Good placement of a rather short croup. Good angulation front and rear. Her upper arm is very straight which results in her pasterns also being rather straight. Very nice feet though she is standing east/west (splayed) in the photo. She looks correct behind. Overall this is a nicely balanced female that is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Free stacking means the dog is standing naturally without being posed by the handler.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice female.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm don't know anything about critiquing either
but i like your dog.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

lhczth said:


> A couple of hints. When taking pictures you want to be at the dog's level and not above them. Also exercise the dog a bit so the mouth is open. Shows off the head better.
> 
> Young slightly stretched female with good withers and OK topline though she has a slight nick (indent) behind the withers. Good placement of a rather short croup. Good angulation front and rear. Her upper arm is very straight which results in her pasterns also being rather straight. Very nice feet though she is standing east/west (splayed) in the photo. She looks correct behind. Overall this is a nicely balanced female that is pleasing to the eye.


 
Thanks so much for the honest critique. I wasn't even out to take pictures of her. I was actually out to take pictures of some deer which she was studying. Hence, the reason for the bad angle of the picture. She normally doesn't stand East/West but I wanted to capture the moment.

Thanks for the hints in picture taking. I'm going to have to get some better and more prepared pictures and repost.

She's 23 inches tall and weighs 66 pounds. I think the picture makes her look smaller.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> Nice female.


 
Thank you.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i'm don't know anything about critiquing either
> but i like your dog.


Thank you.


----------

